# Does Anybody Have Star Wars - The Force Unleashed Frame Unlocker File ?



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2011)

Just about to play this game but I hate playing any games locked at 30fps. I was made aware that a guy over at rage 3d had made a frame unlocker for the game and its sequel. 

All links to the unlocker however seem to be dead and I wondered if anyone on TPU has the file they could upload or maybe a link to the file that isn't dead?

Thanks.


----------



## fashric (Apr 18, 2011)

Sure here it is http://depositfiles.com/files/yonh02e51 

Btw I'm from Wellingborough too


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 18, 2011)

fashric said:


> Sure here it is http://depositfiles.com/files/yonh02e51
> 
> Btw I'm from Wellingborough too



Hey thanks for that but that file is actually for the sequel - Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2, I'm looking for the 60fps unlocker for the original game - Star Wars The Force Unleashed.

So I'm still looking people


----------



## fashric (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah sorry bout that didnt realise it was for the second one.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 18, 2011)

fashric said:


> Ah sorry bout that didnt realise it was for the second one.



No worries, I'll use it on the sequel when I have finished this one


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 18, 2011)

I tried looking but all I can find is the SW:TFU 2 unlocker.

Not sure if there is an FPS unlocker for the first title.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 18, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I tried looking but all I can find is the SW:TFU 2 unlocker.
> 
> Not sure if there is an FPS unlocker for the first title.



Yeh there definitely is but the links are down due to too much traffic and no new links have been provided. Hopefully someone might have the file on their PC which they can upload although I highly doubt it seeing as its an older game.


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2011)

Why the fuck would they force a 30fps frame rate?!!   There's no logic to this at all. Sorry for the rant, this bugs me too much... and I don't even play this game.

If one wanted a frame rate like that, a low end PC or a PlayStation1 would suffice.

EDIT

Ok, did a bit of googling and I came up with these links that might help:

http://games.softpedia.com/get/Cheat-Solutions/Star-Wars-The-Force-Unleashed-Unlocker.shtml

http://boardreader.com/thread/Star_Wars_The_Force_Unleashed_2_60_FPS_U_3iylX73sg.html

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997958-/56929986

Google search term was "Star Wars - The Force Unleashed Frame Unlocker" if you need to do more googling.


----------



## sixor (Apr 18, 2011)

i just played sw unleashed 2, and still 30fps, stupid lucas arts, there is a 60fps .exe in taringa, don´t know about sw fu1


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> Why the fuck would they force a 30fps frame rate?!!   There's no logic to this at all. Sorry for the rant, this bugs me too much... and I don't even play this game.
> 
> If one wanted a frame rate like that, a low end PC or a PlayStation1 would suffice.



Exactly, apparently the developers said that anything over 30fps would cause issues with the havok physics sytem. Erm.....millions of PC gamers disagree with you.

I know some people are not sensitive to 30fps and can play it at that quite happily, I on the other hand can spot differences in frame rates a mile off ( And I know you are the same Qubit)
Part of my reason for going back to a CRT was down to the Pixel response motion blur which can occur on LCD's. At 30FPS even on a CRT it can reproduce a similar effect which I hate. Some engines however handle this better than others.


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2011)

I've added some links that might help you, LOM. 

I'm so glad we're on the same page with this.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 19, 2011)

A lot of PC games are that way.  Often times, it has to do with the game being ported from the consoles.  The console version was locked @ 30 FPS so the console version will run smoothly as well.  The devs think the PC version should be that way too for some odd reason.  Sometimes it is hardcoded into the PC version, meaning you can't unlock it unless you know how to reprogram the game from the ground up in the code.  I don't like seeing that when I know my PC can run it well.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmmmmm all these links you guys put up there don't give the 60fps unlocker for star wars force unleashed (the first game)... !?!?

Someone plz help!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1336406407&postcount=195

Off of that post the three direct links won't work but the mirrors do.

For 1.0 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LTNVYIC3

For 1.1 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LOWBT4SV

For 1.2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XW8OPBW6

You'll have to test them yourself though as I don't have SW:TFU


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 16, 2011)

here you go... 

http://www.mediafire.com/?n3jo0knqbw0h1s0

edit: no 45sec wait lol (i uploaded it)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha. You bastard!!!

Just playing man. Kudos. :cheers:


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 16, 2011)

lol yea i was in the process of pasting the links into the quick reply when urs popped up


----------



## qubit (Aug 16, 2011)

MorisT said:


> Hi!! I'm not sure but hope that will be able to help you)) Just don't loose your faith...))



What is this about? Sounds kinda spammy...


----------

